# Blast from the Past: Brimstone



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

_I was a cop. My wife was raped, I caught the guy who did it, and I killed him. Two months later I died, and went to Hell. 113 of the most vile creature escaped._

The high concept of this story is that Detective Ezekial Stone was sent to Hell for the murder of his wife's rapist. He spends 15 years in Hell, until 113 souls managed to escape. The Devil needs someone to send them back to Hell, but can't do much on the physical plane. So he sends Ezekial after them, with the promise that if Stone recovers all 113, he'll win permanent freedom from Hell. And if he fails, he's damned for good.

All of the escapees as well as Stone are supernaturally indestructible, except they can inflict pain on each other. The only way to send someone back to Hell is to destroy their eyes, the "windows of the soul." Worse, some of the escapees spent centuries, if not millennia, in Hell and have developed great power - little of which Stone, a relatively recent prisoner, has himself.

Each week, with a little help (and the occasional hindrance) from the Devil, Stone typically tracks down another of the escapees and sends them back to Hell. He is tattoed with the names of each one, and when he sends them back the appropriate tattoo burns itself off. Meanwhile, Stone's ex-wife still believes him dead, but Stone can't resist checking in on her from time to time.

Cast:
John Glover 
Role: The Devil 
Peter Horton 
Role: Ezekiel Stone


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 22, 2006)

*resurrects old thread*

This show was cancelled far too early.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey - I vaguely remember this show.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, there's this site that has some tidbits on the un-aired episodes.


And if you scour the 'net you can locate people who have it 'at cost' on DVD.


----------



## Konig15 (Sep 1, 2006)

This was such anwesome show! Glover made the best devvil, sadistic, but urbane and fun and not unattractive. Even when he was a *******, which was often, I still like Glover's Devil.


----------

